# Do you see it ??



## Chellez

After a loss you have doubts and are scared to confirm what you THINK you see.
My husband is nervous about being happy BUT I SEE THAT LINE !!!


----------



## wannabeprego

Congrats! That’s a BFP!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It’s a clear bfp. Congratulations.

still… I want you to take another soon haha… see the line get darker.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Clear BFP congratulations


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats!!!


----------



## KatBar

Def see it! Congrats :)!


----------

